# Amazon Now Producing Sitcoms



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

> In response to a request for ideas made last May, Amazon.com Inc and its Amazon Studios received more than 2,000 proposals from which it has now chosen 6 to develop pilot programs for the studio to produce.
> The 6 pilot programs, all sitcoms, will be posted to Amazonâ€™s instant video streaming service.


http://www.livetradingnews.com/amazon-nasdaqamzn-now-producing-sitcoms-99150.htm

There's bound to be more information somewhere, but I haven't found it yet.


----------

